# Desvelar con el sentido de "develar" en distintos países



## Lord Delfos

Buenas gente. Quería preguntarles algo:

En su país ¿se usa desvelar en el sentido de descubrir algo?

Verán, sé que desvelar NO ES develar y su uso con este sentido es, técnicamente, incorrecto. Y la verdad es que me interesaría saber de dónde viene esta confusión entre develar y desvelar y en qué países se ha arraigado más.

Saludetes y gracias.


PD: Amigos españoles, no me crucifiquen...  Ya sé que ustedes la usan y que incluso la RAE terminó aceptando la acepción como válida... ¡Pero que es inválida, les digo!


----------



## the boss

En México no. Y hasta donde sé, no tenemos esa confusión por acá


----------



## xeneize

En España se usa, y no se puede decir que es inválido.
La Rae también lo admitió, por si añade algo.
Develar viene del latín develare, desvelar de des+ velar.
Con el sentido de "quitar el velo" sólo se admite develar.
Lo cierto es que en Argentina y otros lugares de América no hay esta confusión entre los términos.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Coincido con the boss. Acá no la usamos así.

Xeneize, ¿entonces desvelan un busto? ¡Las confusiones que debe de haber! jajajajaj


----------



## Amras

¿En qué quedamos pues? ¿Desvelar y develar son sinónimos o no?


----------



## xeneize

Hola, ya lo dijimos: en España se usa "desvelar" por "develar, descubrir, poner de manifiesto", y la Rae lo admite.
Pero en América no: ahí "quitar el sueño" es "desvelar", eso sí igual que en España, pero "descubrir" es "develar" nomás, nunca "desvelar".
Está muy claro, ¿no?...


----------



## bb008

the boss said:


> En México no. Y hasta donde sé, no tenemos esa confusión por acá


 
Hola:

De igual manera en Venezuela, desvelar y develar son distintas y no se presenta confusión.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En el español de Galicia yo sólo he oído siempre *desvelar*, en su dos sentidos de 'perder el sueño y no poder retomarlo' y en el de 'descubrir algo que estaba oculto'. Quizás sea porque la lengua propia de aquí, el gallego, funciona en este caso (y en casi todos) como el portugués, y las interferencias gallego-español son continuas dada su proximidad lingüística. Develar sólo lo he visto escrito, y me suena raro.


----------



## Agró

Coincido con XiaoRoel. Es más, nunca había visto "develar" hasta que he leído el post. Yo uso *desvelar *tanto para *descubrir *como para *quitar el sueño*.


----------



## Vampiro

Para qué redundar en lo mismo... pero creo que eso se usa así sólo en España.
Saludos.
_


----------



## keyl

definitivamente develar = descubrir (sacar el velo) (un secreto, un misterio)  y desvelar = quitar el sueno.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me gustaría saber (esto va para los buscadores de datos del CORDE y demás) _cuándo y dónde aparece esta palabra_. Es importante para poder saber cuándo En España _desvelar_ adquiere el significado de '_destapar_'. El _María Moliner_ de 1989 no trae este sentido en *desvelar*, y no trae _develar_. Este dato me parece significativo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

XiaoRoel said:


> _cuándo y dónde aparece esta palabra_.


Una respuesta exacta no es posible, a menos que se contara con un equipo de trabajo para analizar los miles de casos, pero yendo por el lado de lo probable, una búsqueda de desv* + un/el/su + secreto/misterio da que tus sospechas son fundadas, es bastante moderno ese uso.



> que la apasionada imprudencia del chiquillo desvelara su secreto


 Trigo, Felipe; Los abismos; 1913





> y mientras éste se preparaba para desvelar el misterio del incógnito mar


Lopetegui, León; Historia de la Iglesia en la América española desde el descubrimiento; 1965



> seres privilegiados que habían desvelado el secreto.


 Martín Gaite, Carmen; Entre visillos; 1958



> La señorita Lourdes fue la primera en desvelarte el secreto.


Goytisolo, Juan; Señas de identidad; 1966

Por otro lado, el DRAE recoge esa segunda acepción recién en 1983.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo sospechaba. Todavía le queda olfato a este perro viejo. Gracias por la molestia que se ha tomado Afogutu. Me has dejado claro el tema.


----------



## ManPaisa

keyl said:


> definitivamente develar = descubrir (sacar el velo) (un secreto, un misterio)  y desvelar = quitar el sueno.


Así las entiendo yo.  Nunca las confundiría, aunque sé que en España usan _desvelar_ por _develar_.


----------



## Serón

Acabo de descubrir este post y desde hace tiempo tengo la misma duda sobre desvelar y develar. En Venezuela usamos DEVELAR pero siempre me llama la atención que en España dicen DESVELAR...ahora estoy mas clara con que es indiferente...pero sigo sintiendo que el desvelar  me quita el sueño...jajajaja


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, lo usual es mantener los significados de las dos palabras muy bien delimitados. *Desvelar*: quitar el sueño; y *develar *: levantar o correr el velo (real o figurado) que cubre algo.*Desvelar *usado en vez de *develar *es la marca de los políticos ignorantes que se la pasan inaugurando y de*S*velando monumentos. Leyendo este hilo vengo a enterarme de que en España estarían en su salsa.


----------



## Aviador

jorgema said:


> En el Perú, lo usual es mantener los significados de las dos palabras muy bien delimitados. *Desvelar*: quitar el sueño; y *develar *: levantar o correr el velo (real o figurado) que cubre algo.*Desvelar *usado en vez de *develar *es la marca de los políticos ignorantes que se la pasan inaugurando y de*S*velando monumentos. Leyendo este hilo vengo a enterarme de que en España estarían en su salsa.


Ja. Como aquí la marca de esos mismos señores es _ple*s*biscito_.


----------



## Aixanaon

Serón said:


> Acabo de descubrir este post y desde hace tiempo tengo la misma duda sobre desvelar y develar. En Venezuela usamos DEVELAR pero siempre me llama la atención que en España dicen DESVELAR...ahora estoy mas clara con que es indiferente...pero sigo sintiendo que el desvelar  me quita el sueño...jajajaja



Por mi parte hace años que tenía esta misma duda y llegué a pensar que en Argentina habíamos terminado deformando -como usualmente hacemos con el idioma español- la palabra "desvelar" para transformarla en "develar". Gracias por la aclaración!!


----------



## Xiscomx

Debo dar mi más sentido pésame a los partidarios del *develarismo* por haber descendido a la segunda división léxica y al mismo tiempo felicitar a los tanto tiempo sufridos defensores del *desvelarismo* por haber conquistado la división de honor. La ASALE en su 23ª edición lo sentenció el pasado mes de octubre de 2014 al remitir la búsqueda de *develar *a la de *desvelar2*. ¡Qué le vamos a hacer! La vida y la lengua es así de cambiante:

*develar.* (Del lat. _develāre _'descubrir', 'levantar el velo').
*1. *tr.*desvelar2.*

*desvelar**1**.* (De _des-_ y _velar_*1*). 
*1. *tr. Impedir el sueño a alguien, no dejarlo dormir. U. t. c. prnl. _Si tomo café, me desvelo con mucha facilidad._
*2. *prnl. Poner gran cuidado y atención en lo que se tiene a cargo o se desea hacer o conseguir.

*desvelar2.* (De _des-_ y _velar_*2*).
*1. *tr. Descubrir algo oculto o desconocido, sacarlo a la luz. _Desveló el nombre del ganador._ U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *tr. _Am._ Quitar el velo que cubre algo. _Desvelar el rostro, un retrato, una placa conmemorativa._

Ánimo. Solo se trata de envainar y desenvainar.


----------



## Aviador

Xiscomx said:


> Debo dar mi más sentido pésame a los partidarios del *develarismo* por haber descendido a la segunda división léxica y al mismo tiempo felicitar a los tanto tiempo sufridos defensores del *desvelarismo* por haber conquistado la división de honor...


Ah, no. ¡El árbitro estaba comprado! En la repetición de la jugada, se ve clarito que el termino _develar_ es un descendiente de linaje:"(Del lat. _develāre _'descubrir', 'levantar el velo')".


----------



## jorgema

Aviador said:


> Ah, no. ¡El árbitro estaba comprado! En la repetición de la jugada, se ve clarito que el termino _develar_ es un descendiente de linaje:"(Del lat. _develāre _'descubrir', 'levantar el velo')".



Bien lo has dicho. Las innovaciones que aparecen en España se aceptan y "suben de nivel". Las herencias que nuestros mayores guardaron, a veces sin apreciar su real valor, pasan a segundo plano.

Lo peor es que no entiendo como en ese *desvelar2 *se marca el significado de "quitar el velo" como americanismo, cuando bien claro ha quedado en este hilo que para eso en América sólo usamos *develar*.


----------



## Vampiro

Lo cual sólo devela que algunos señores deberían trasnochar menos.
_


----------



## Duometri

Curioso. Me acabo de enterar de la existencia de ese _develar_. Yo lo conocía con _b_ y otro sentido totalmente distinto (debelar: derrotar al enemigo).

Es verdad que en el Diccionario de autoridades, _desvelar_ sólo tiene el sentido de _quitar el sueño_, pero sin embargo no aparece _develar_. Sinceramente, mi primera impresión al leer el título del hilo ha sido que se trataba de un error, y resulta que tiene más prosapia que nuestro _desvelar_.


----------



## Birchin

XiaoRoel said:


> En el español de Galicia yo sólo he oído siempre *desvelar*, en su dos sentidos de 'perder el sueño y no poder retomarlo' y en el de 'descubrir algo que estaba oculto'. Quizás sea porque la lengua propia de aquí, el gallego, funciona en este caso (y en casi todos) como el portugués, y las interferencias gallego-español son continuas dada su proximidad lingüística. Develar sólo lo he visto escrito, y me suena raro.


En Aragón también  he  escuchado siempre desvelar con  las dos acepciones que comentas, develar no lo he escuchado nunca


----------



## Joulia

En Chile se usa como en Argentina, México y el resto de Latinoamérica .
Develar: Revelar.


----------



## Arpin

Curiosamente, consultando varios diccionarios del siglo XVIII y principios del XIX, la palabra develar no aparece. Sí aparece la palabra desvelar y en el sentido que apuntan nuestros amigos americanos: lo relativo al sueño y poner gran cuidado. 

En España, aunque develar es conocida, ha pasado a un segundo o tercer plano en el uso. Es muy difícil escuchar a alguien pronunciarla (escrita pocas veces) ya que utilizamos revelar, o la criticada desvelar, en esa misma acepción: descubrir lo oculto, sacar a la luz, dar a conocer, etc. 

No voy a negar la existencia de develar (aunque no venga en los diccionarios de 1700 y 1800) ni los razonamientos en pura lógica que da la comunidad hispanoamericana.

Me voy a defender en el uso que se da en España que creo que no se ha tenido en cuenta. La lengua evoluciona en todos los sitios y a veces por caminos distintos.

Hay otra palabra que es velar. Velar tiene varias acepciones. Velar, según el DRAE puede venir del latín _velāre_ o _vigilāre._

Si tomamos velar de _velāre_ podemos ver que su primera acepción es
1. tr. Cubrir, ocultar a medias algo, atenuarlo, disimularlo.

Si hacemos la negación sería descubrir, "desocultar", ... Curiosamente la palabra "desoculto" no existe para el DRAE y es una palabra de uso bastante común. 
Por tanto des-velar sería lo mismo que des-cubrir   
También he de decir que la palabra velar (y por tanto desvelar) con la acepción de cubrir, ocultar... es algo nuevo, quizás del siglo XX. En  España es normal decir que una bombilla (o lámpara) está velada cuando queremos decir que está fundida o estropeada.

No sé si al final me he explicado bien, pero quiero decir que tanto velar como desvelar en estas acepciones son palabras nuevas, al igual que develar. Saludos a todos


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo siempre he dicho y oído _desvelar_, nunca _develar_.
En España al menos es la forma habitual. Y correcto sí es, la RAE de hecho redirige a _desvelar _desde _develar_. Es además la forma original, vaya (des-velar).
_Desvelar _sirve tanto para descubrir algo (quitar el velo, de forma literal o figurada) como para despertar a alguien o impedirle dormir. _Develar _sólo la para la primera, aunque ya digo que por aquí no se usa.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Arpin said:


> Si hacemos la negación sería descubrir, "desocultar", ... Curiosamente la palabra "desoculto" no existe para el DRAE y es una palabra de uso bastante común.


Hola.

Me ha llamado la atención este comentario: ¿de verdad es "de uso bastante común" _desoculto _(o cualquiera de sus derivados)? Jamás lo había visto u oído, y me resulta completamente extraño... Gracias por la información que puedas aportar al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## Doraemon-

En


Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención este comentario: ¿de verdad es "de uso bastante común" _desoculto _(o cualquiera de sus derivados)? Jamás lo había visto u oído, y me resulta completamente extraño... Gracias por la información que puedas aportar al respecto.
> 
> Saludos



En informática sí se usa: "desocultar un archivo de arranque", quitarle la marca de archivo oculto. O desocultar un elemento de una página web (que tiene una marca de oculto). No es exactamente lo mismo que mostrar o desvelar.
En cualquier otro contexto me parecería extraño.


----------



## LACQUA 09

Recuerdo que cuando leíamos a baudrillard, foucault y derridá, aparecían frases como des-velar para clarificar de un sopapo y llamar a nuestra conciencia a entender de una vez por todas que cuando decimos "develar" estamos quitando el velo y revelando.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Doraemon- said:


> En
> 
> 
> En informática sí se usa: "desocultar un archivo de arranque", quitarle la marca de archivo oculto. O desocultar un elemento de una página web (que tiene una marca de oculto). No es exactamente lo mismo que mostrar o desvelar.
> En cualquier otro contexto me parecería extraño.



Es verdad... Aunque sospecho, que dado que es el único ámbito en el que al menos yo la he escuchado (y usado), probablemente sea una de esas tantas palabras "incorporadas" como resetear, rebootear y otras miles.


----------



## Doraemon-

Lord Delfos said:


> Es verdad... Aunque sospecho, que dado que es el único ámbito en el que al menos yo la he escuchado (y usado), probablemente sea una de esas tantas palabras "incorporadas" como resetear, rebootear y otras miles.


Normalmente desocultar sería lo mismo que mostrar/enseñar/revelar..., por lo que no tendría sentido usar/crear este verbo. Se crea el neologismo cuando se hace necesario, aunque en este caso felizmente se puede hacer derivando en castellano, no hace falta "unhidear"


----------



## francisgranada

Doraemon- said:


> ... "unhidear"


Terrible  ...

En cuanto a _desocultar_, a pesar de que no existe en el DRAE, a mí me suena perfectamente español . Es posible que tradicionalmente (en latín vulgar) tal verbo no existía porque etimológicamente  el verbo _ocultar _ya contiene un prefijo (proviene de _ob+cultus_). Pues la forma "tradicionalmente correcta"  sería *_descultar/*discultar.  _Sin embargo, en español no sería el único caso con dos prefijos, tenemos por ejemplo _desafortunado _(< _des+a+fortuna_) en vez de *_desfortunado  _...


----------



## Señor K

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Arpin:



Arpin said:


> ... des-velar sería lo mismo que des-cubrir



Creo que estamos rasgando vestiduras en vano. Si algo tiene un velo (literal o figurado) y se lo sacas, lo estás des-velando, así que para mí tiene perfecto sentido y coherencia, y no tiene error alguno. Ahora, que nos acostumbremos o no a este uso si ya teníamos otro significado en mente es otra cosa.

Y no es como si no existieran en español dos palabras que se escriben prácticamente igual y que tienen el mismo significado. La dualidad cotidianidad/cotidianeidad se me viene a la mente, por ejemplo. A mí personalmente me molesta (¡decídanse por una!), pero bueno.. no se puede ganarlas todas.



Doraemon- said:


> Se crea el neologismo cuando se hace necesario



Yo creo que a veces se crea el neologismo porque se es demasiado perezoso para buscar una palabra apropiada en español. Y como la gente es floja, todos se copian y nadie se esfuerza en encontrar el término adecuado. Así es como se han ido enterrando innumerables bellas palabras.

P.D.: ¿"Unhidear"? ¡Mis ojos!


----------

